# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Máy còi từ đồ ve chai đây

## elenercom

Chẳng có cái gì để khoe nên em bèn mang em này lên đây giao lưu. Sau một thời gian đi bãi, đến một hôm thấy là đã đủ đồ để chế 1 con CNC còi còi. Không biết vẽ cũng chẳng biết tính toán gì nên em chủ trương có gì dùng đấy. Các cụ cứ gạch đá vô tư nhé.
Sơ bộ thì con này H-frame toàn nhôm, hành trình khoảng 200x200x80. X và Z là combo LPK hàn quốc, Y là combo hàng liên doanh Việt- Nhật ( kekeke). Vít me 3 trục bước 5. Cả 3 trục chạy step 5 pha autonics size 60. Spin huyền thoại 130W MICRON, biến tần Ic5-LS 750W. 


Video cắt nhôm đây ạ. step down 0.25, f 500mm/min, S 18000rpm



Sau hơn 5 phút hì hụi em nó cũng khoét được cái lỗ 20mm, sâu 10mm.


May là đút lọt cái vòng bi hehehe


Cảm ơn các bác đã xem. Chúc các bác vui, khỏe và chế được nhiều máy khủng.

----------

anhcos, Đỗ Đình Đông, biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, CKD, duonghoang, EL.Madework, Gamo, huyquynhbk, Ona, ppgas, saudau, secondhand, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## ppgas

Cỡ bác Long mà chạy sì tép thì phí mấy bộ servo nhỉ  :Smile: 
Chúc mừng bác  :Smile:

----------


## elenercom

Để không  thì còn phí hơn bác ppgas ạ

----------


## khangscc

Bác cứ cho ăn 0.3 đi, vô tư f500, chú ý cắt 2 d như vậy phải cố định phôi tốt ko là khi nó đứt lìa là chọi phôi tự động á. Em cắt lổ lắp ek bị rồi :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

elenercom

----------


## garynguyen

Ngon đó bác Long

----------

elenercom

----------


## biết tuốt

công lực của con spinde 130w cũng k tệ nhễ , bác long lại quảng cáo miễn phí roài hehe :Embarrassment:

----------

elenercom, saudau

----------


## khangscc

Thật ra con spin này hơi đuối khi chạy nhôm, đầu nó có 2 cái bạc đạn mà phải giải nhiệt hơi dầu, không giải nhiệt chạy nó nóng cái đầu dã man, các bác chế cái ống ra, thỉnh thoảng nhỏ cho nó 1 giọt dầu máy hoặc nhớt. Chạy kêu dữ lắm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## saudau

> công lực của con spinde 130w cũng k tệ nhễ , bác long lại quảng cáo miễn phí roài hehe


Kakaka. Cụ nào đang cẩm con 130w Thần thánh trên tay thì soi cho kỹ mấy vấn đề này sẽ thấy công lực của Ốc tiêu này nhé:
1. Tháo chổ hộp kết nối dây điện trên thân nó sẽ thấy còn dính nhiều mạc phoi đồng thau ở đó. Kỹ hơn chút mấy cụ xem phoi đó dạng lập phương. Căn cứ vào kích thươc phoi mình độ chừng nó chạy step over khoảng 0.5-1mm và step down khoảng 0.5mm.
2. Kết cấu tản nhiệt bằng hơi dầu, cổ cắt dài. Cái này chắc là nó sẽ làm việc trong môi trường khắc nghiệt đây. Riêng cái nắp nhựa nó là bộ phận chia luồng khí nén ra thân motor để tản nhiệt. Mấy ae mình toàn chơi quạt chổ này.
3. Motor chạy tốc độ khá cao cho máy ăn kim loại (>23.000rpm).

Mình nghĩ mấy anh Tây chắc ko đến nổi lãng phí khi thiết kế nó như vậy. Vậy các bác cứ yên tâm cho e nó chơi Nhôm thoải mái nhé, nhưng phải dùng dao và tưới nguội đầy đủ. Nhất là có cơ hội tìm hiểu cách đi dao phù hợp khi chạy con này.

----------

biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, CKD, cnclaivung, elenercom, Ga con, Gamo, linhdt1121

----------


## elenercom

Sáng tác logo cho cụ Hiên Già ( nghệ nhân làm loa đất Hà Thành). Không bít cụ í có gật không?

----------


## Ga con

> Kakaka. Cụ nào đang cẩm con 130w Thần thánh trên tay thì soi cho kỹ mấy vấn đề này sẽ thấy công lực của Ốc tiêu này nhé:
> 1. Tháo chổ hộp kết nối dây điện trên thân nó sẽ thấy còn dính nhiều mạc phoi đồng thau ở đó. Kỹ hơn chút mấy cụ xem phoi đó dạng lập phương. Căn cứ vào kích thươc phoi mình độ chừng nó chạy step over khoảng 0.5-1mm và step down khoảng 0.5mm.
> 2. Kết cấu tản nhiệt bằng hơi dầu, cổ cắt dài. Cái này chắc là nó sẽ làm việc trong môi trường khắc nghiệt đây. Riêng cái nắp nhựa nó là bộ phận chia luồng khí nén ra thân motor để tản nhiệt. Mấy ae mình toàn chơi quạt chổ này.
> 3. Motor chạy tốc độ khá cao cho máy ăn kim loại (>23.000rpm).
> 
> Mình nghĩ mấy anh Tây chắc ko đến nổi lãng phí khi thiết kế nó như vậy. Vậy các bác cứ yên tâm cho e nó chơi Nhôm thoải mái nhé, nhưng phải dùng dao và tưới nguội đầy đủ. Nhất là có cơ hội tìm hiểu cách đi dao phù hợp khi chạy con này.


He he, con spindle này em thấy trên máy luôn (cái máy có đến hơn 20 spindle, chuyên gia công mấy cái fitting đồng thau)
1. Con này gia công dao khá nhỏ, có con khoan có con phay có con chỉ xăng phe thôi, nhưng cơ bản là thời gian có tải khá nhỏ, không ăn liên tục.
2. Cái cổ dài vì nó dùng chính cái cổ này làm trục trượt luôn (lấy cái con trượt tròn phi 26 cho vào đó là vừa khín rin luôn). 2 bên thân sát với cổ có 2 cái lỗ, nguyên bản nó bắt cái ách vào để truyền động kéo lên xuống.
3. Bạc đạn hình như 4 hay 6 cái 7xxx nhưng nhỏ xíu, khắc thì được chứ phay thì hơi quá sức.

Thanks.

----------

CKD, elenercom, saudau

----------


## ducduy9104

> He he, con spindle này em thấy trên máy luôn (cái máy có đến hơn 20 spindle, chuyên gia công mấy cái fitting đồng thau)
> 1. Con này gia công dao khá nhỏ, có con khoan có con phay có con chỉ xăng phe thôi, nhưng cơ bản là thời gian có tải khá nhỏ, không ăn liên tục.
> 2. Cái cổ dài vì nó dùng chính cái cổ này làm trục trượt luôn (lấy cái con trượt tròn phi 26 cho vào đó là vừa khín rin luôn). 2 bên thân sát với cổ có 2 cái lỗ, nguyên bản nó bắt cái ách vào để truyền động kéo lên xuống.
> 3. Bạc đạn hình như 4 hay 6 cái 7xxx nhưng nhỏ xíu, khắc thì được chứ phay thì hơi quá sức.
> 
> Thanks.


Con này em tháo ra thì mã bạc là 6xx em không nhớ rõ nhưng kiểu bạc lại là 7xxx loại góc bé để chạy tốc độ cao. Mở con motor kéo phía trên ra thì hai đầu mỗi đầu dùng 1 bạc loại này luôn. Motor nối với đầu cắt bằng cái nối trục nhựa, chạy thời gian cái lỗ vuông nối hai trục nó thành tròn  :Big Grin: 

Bác nào muốn giảm ồn thì thay 2 bạc trong con motor kéo ấy, tiếng ồn chủ yếu từ hai cái bạc này mà ra, thay bạc 6xxx cho nó rẻ.

----------


## secondhand

Đồ ve chai mà trông trắng trẻo sạch sẽ nhể  :Big Grin:

----------

elenercom

----------


## Nam CNC

chưa biết chạy dấu 2D , máy chạy ra đẹp nhưng chưa ra nét chuẩn , khăn gói vào đây em chỉ cho vài tuyệt chiêu.

----------


## elenercom

Ve chai hàng tuyển mà bác. hehehe



> Đồ ve chai mà trông trắng trẻo sạch sẽ nhể

----------


## elenercom

Để tôi khăn gói vô Sài Gòn bái thầy nhé. Thanks trước.



> chưa biết chạy dấu 2D , máy chạy ra đẹp nhưng chưa ra nét chuẩn , khăn gói vào đây em chỉ cho vài tuyệt chiêu.

----------


## daihai

Đồ ve chai sao nhìn ngon quá

----------

EL.Madework

----------


## elenercom

Gả chồng rồi bác. Số em nó sướng lém. Thiết  kế để ăn nhôm, về nhà chồng toàn ăn sáp thôi.
Còn con em nó cũng sắp xuất chuồng ạ.
Thank bác.




> Đồ ve chai sao nhìn ngon quá

----------


## fucBD

Ve chai hàng đại gia siêu giàu đây

----------


## EL.Madework

V :Cool: e chai niềm ao ước của nhiều người  :Frown: trông ok quá bác à

----------


## elenercom

Bác quá khen rồi. Trên 4rum có nhiều máy đẹp lắm bác ạ.



> Ve chai niềm ao ước của nhiều người trông ok quá bác à

----------


## anhnguyen

rất hay. Không nên vứt bỏ thứ gì hãy tận dụng nó như đây

----------

